# Write down a shitty tl;dr of your fursona.



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 18, 2019)

Write down the short but poorly articulated summary of your fursona.

Example: Fenja is a fox with antlers and a witch.
(Shitty)tl;dr: "_Fenja is a fox but not really, casts wannabe magic and wears fashionably questionable hats."_


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 18, 2019)

i still dont get what a tl;dr is .-.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2019)

Goat mom but not really


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 18, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> i still dont get what a tl;dr is .-.


"Too long; didn't read."  A quick, short summary of something for the impatient reader. Or in our case, a shitty version of it.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 18, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> "Too long; didn't read."  A quick, short summary of something for the impatient reader. Or in our case, a shitty version of it.


Oh ok thanks lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 18, 2019)

Cyber soldier. Loves guns and dressing in black. Also a glowy boi.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 18, 2019)

Foolish idiot with a gun who's subscribed to ideals that won't save him.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 18, 2019)

Tl;dr: Nax is a shark.. kinda, he lost half an arm, he shoots things for money... And he has green leds on his body


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 18, 2019)

Richard is a fox cat dog hybrid with some magical powers


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

*Tl;dr :: *_Mentally unstable goddess Incarnate._


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 18, 2019)

_Tl;dr_: Doesn't exist. 

Do I win?


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Tl;dr: Doesn't exist.
> 
> Do I win?



How does one have a summary of the lack of an existence, if said existence cannot be summarized? I smell a cheater... ;3


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 18, 2019)

Raever said:


> How does one have a summary of the lack of an existence, if said existence cannot be summarized? I smell a cheater... ;3


Well, hey, they asked for shitty, I saw an opportunity. :v


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Well, hey, they asked for shitty, I saw an opportunity. :v



Leave it to me to overthink things.
I thought you meant your Sona didn't exist. RIP. XD


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 18, 2019)

TL;DR: Gay gunsmith that loves whiskey and doesn't get along with the feds.


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 18, 2019)

TL;DR: Water wolf with frog hands and Jar-Jar ears.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 18, 2019)

tl;dr - former assassin who wants to be a cross-dresser in a beauty saloon

I've watched too much Banshee, I know.


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 18, 2019)

Tl,dr- Pink short badass bitchass hoe wielding guns who lives has a latex wolf live with her.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 18, 2019)

Tl;dr: Arrogant prick who likes his coffee black just like his metal


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Sep 18, 2019)

Tl;dr - Gay bluebird who's also a regular-ass dude


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 18, 2019)

Tl;dr - bouncy nonsensical mute musical frog


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 18, 2019)

Bird cat that hovers in a made up dream world


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Sep 18, 2019)

tl;dr - birb boi who loves to party at the club but is too broke to pay for his own drinks


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 18, 2019)

tl;dr: Anxious introvert


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 18, 2019)

Tl;dr Gay wolf who wears way too much leather and adores hugs


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Tl;dr Gay wolf who wears way too much leather and adores hugs



Blasphemy!
There's no such thing as too much leather...


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 18, 2019)

Raever said:


> Blasphemy!
> There's no such thing as too much leather...


Should've seen him at that gay bar last weekend, then


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Should've seen him at that gay bar last weekend, then



*There's no such thing as
too much leather.*


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 18, 2019)

Raever said:


> *There's no such thing as
> too much leather.*


Words I live by :3


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Words I live by :3



By the power of bold text!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 18, 2019)

Arthur-Swave jazz boi good with the men


----------



## Tendo64 (Sep 18, 2019)

One-eyed weeb with a lust for candy


----------



## Punji (Sep 18, 2019)

Raccoon doing raccoony things lost in his own mind.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 19, 2019)

Fluffy boyo hiding behind masks that he creates and creates statues.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 19, 2019)

Crossdressing tea drinking fun loving nutter with a love of .. Nuts funnily enough.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 19, 2019)

Tl;dr

Foxy goddess of stuff who laid to an egg which became a poofy simurgh.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 19, 2019)

Tldr; 
Big dumb deer that’s a slut for headlights :V


----------



## unicorn_jr (Sep 20, 2019)

tl;dr: sparkly lion with a unicorn horn and a penchant for napping 6 hours at a time


----------



## Keefur (Sep 20, 2019)

Tar pit refugee Sabertooth who hunts in elevators.


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 20, 2019)

tl;dr
abuse victim who lost her sweet innocent heart a while ago.


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 20, 2019)

Raever said:


> *There's no such thing as
> too much leather.*


Depends on what the leather is hiding underneath. 
*reeow!*


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 20, 2019)

tl;dr: slutty vampire wannabe with a penchant for mental breakdowns


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 20, 2019)

tl;dr Giant couch with wings and sweetness.


----------



## cerulean_blues (Sep 20, 2019)

tl;dr Wet snail unapologetically eats too much junk food.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

tl;dr the cat you don't ever want to drop from his box
tl;dr The one who never forgot, the one who walked on his blood that never stained other than him
tl,dr Some doge who has learnt the art of pleasure against his will...
tl;dr A sapient that never lost faith, just the overall feel of driving loose over this much bullshit happening and decided to act


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 20, 2019)

Remember Cyan, he's back, but in Pog form!

[


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 20, 2019)

Tl;dr Ambiguous motherfucker has grown out of stealing jewelry and now gawks at it from afar.


----------



## RadioactiveLaserLIzard (Sep 21, 2019)

tl;dr Local iguana commits Chernobyl


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 21, 2019)

tl;dr B'rof is a a big old wolf thing sometimes he acts like a girl is so tight ass like a boy but mostly is boy with it only matters that much because he just does what he wants anyway and he eats a lot especially if small animals because they're tasty and it's stuff.


----------



## Beefchunk (Sep 22, 2019)

Loves big dick


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 23, 2019)

Tl;dr Christmas crazed cervid can't cease celebrating.

Or else he'll die.

help me.


----------



## Kinare (Sep 25, 2019)

cat


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 25, 2019)

A fox in the furry fandom. One of 146,432,664,524.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 25, 2019)

Nara's tl;dr: an asshole who thinks everyone else is an asshole


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Sep 26, 2019)

(For my fox OC)

tl;dr: Everyone has their own personal demons that they carry with them, this one's real


----------



## StealthMode (Sep 26, 2019)

For both of them...
They were born, and now they're living *shrugs*


----------



## LeFay (Sep 26, 2019)

Tl;dr: basically an edgy Kyle wannabe


----------



## WildTheSnowLeopard (Sep 26, 2019)

Tl;dr depressed high school cheeto leopard with no social life


----------



## potato-kun (Sep 26, 2019)

tl;dr lazy purple dragon that burps fire a lot


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 26, 2019)

Tl;dr: A banana lizard who’s lonely, but loves people and is constantly on caffeine. Has a thing for fluffers.


----------



## Zerzehn (Oct 1, 2019)

Tl;dr Fat Russian man with cybernetics grown in secret Soviet lab despite being born a few years after the fall.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 1, 2019)

Big mean green


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 15, 2019)

Store-brand Lydia Deetz, but a raccoon.


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 15, 2019)

No backstory whatsoever.


----------



## AnxotheDragon (Oct 28, 2019)

TL;DR, dragon bitch who got dabbed on by the old ones and likes to whine about it to a twice dead goat.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 28, 2019)

TL;DR: 
A pussy that acts like a jerk who seems to care about nothing but actually is thirsty for affection and wanna be considered cute.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Oct 28, 2019)

Whip Whitaker, but a dragon.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 28, 2019)

A scrawny, socially awkward ratboi with a liking for unnusuality!


----------



## MissNook (Oct 28, 2019)

TL;DR: Farmer raccoon, faints under sun, likes water.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 30, 2019)

Fun-loving playful jungle cat, black fur with white tipped tail, green eyes, gentle paws, enjoying all that life and nature has to offer gleefully...


----------



## alphienya (Oct 31, 2019)

tl;dr: Candy ass motherfucker who is a very good boi.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 27, 2019)

tl;dr: Obsessed with science.Spastic.Too innocent for this website.


----------

